# Procédure remboursement achat in-app



## lugi (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter de façon intempestive une option dans un jeu me permettant d'avoir plus de jetons pour accélérer l'avancement dans le jeu. Seulement comme l'application ramait j'ai cliqué 2 fois sur l'achat au lieu d'une. Je me retrouve à payer 2 fois le prix alors que j'avais seulement l'intention d'en effectuer qu'un.

Je souhaite connaître la procédure pour pouvoir me faire rembourser.

J'ai suivi la procédure suivante sans succès:

Itunes> Identifiant > Historique des achats > Signaler un problème 

Je tombe ensuite sur la page Assistance sans pour autant obtenir le formulaire permettant de faire ma demande de remboursement. 

Sur un site internet il est indiqué que dans ce cas précis pour obtenir le formulaire il faut cliquer sur Appstore et iBooks > Dépannage des applications > Nous écrire. Seulement je ne trouve pas le chemin. Peut-être qu'entre la publication de cette aide et maintenant la procédure a changé...

Merci beaucoup à celui/celle ou à ceux qui pourront m'éclairer sur la procédure à suivre.


----------



## Gwen (5 Novembre 2012)

Il n'y a pas de procédure de remboursement. Une fois l'achat fait, c'est fait. Par contre, tu peux expliquer ton cas et le personnel d'Apple se chargera de te rembourser sûrement, ils sont assez cool dans ce cas. Par contre, je n'ai jamais testé avec les achats in-App.


----------

